# windows or siding first?



## maxpatch (Mar 4, 2010)

I need to replace windows AND replace my existing siding with either hardi plank or vinyl -- not sure which yet.

The window company I've selected only does windows.

Which job should I do first?  Does it even matter?

Thanks.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

This really depends, with the new modern windows with the frame already attached you in theory could do the windows prior to installing new siding. However, I dislike the pre-framed windows as they tend to let in less light. I would suggest installing the windows and siding at the same time; I'm sure there is "another" company that can provide both services.


----------



## Robbie245 (Mar 6, 2010)

Windows must be 1st so you can properly flah the siding to prevent wind blown leaks.


----------



## DeckPro (Mar 7, 2010)

I would put the windows in first and then add the hardi-plank siding


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 7, 2010)

I think windows should go first before the siding...  It will be much easier to put the windows before you put the siding...


----------



## rcnails (Mar 24, 2010)

can be done either way BUT you would be wise to do windows first! if you go with vinyl siding try and get good windows with a built in "j channel' for a much nicer look, just be careful when installing windows or siding that you do not damage the "j channel".


----------



## handyguys (Mar 24, 2010)

windows for sure. There was another post recently (here or another forum, i forget) about a guy who did windows in his recently stuccoed house. They couldn't really flash the window correctly without damaging the siding. Windows first.


----------

